# Benneli Super Nova Shotgun



## mdeboy (Dec 18, 2006)

I purchased a Benneli Super Nova in the Advantage Timber Camo and was told that I don't need a special rifled barrel for deer hunting,as long as I use rifled slugs. Can you use sabot slugs in that barrel?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

You don't need a riffled barrel to hunt deer. I would put some sort of sight or scope on it though to be more accurate. Right now you just have a bead to aim with right? You can shoot sabots through a smooth bore, but in my opinion you are wasting money(about $1 per bang). smooth bore slugs are much cheaper. Conversly, you can shoot smoothbore slugs through a riffled barrel and get good groups, just not as good as if you were to use riffled sabot slugs. Federal makes a riffled slug for smooth bore shotguns that are supposed to center the slug in the barrel for more accuracy. 
Also I would use a more "open" choke in the smooth bore if you have screw in choke tubes to shoot slugs.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bronzebackyac is right that you don't need a rifled barrel with sabots to hunt deer. You can use a smoothbore barrel and achieve decent recents. The accuracy is really dependent on your gun in particular but you should be able to at least get good groups out to 60 yards or so. If you are using a smooth bore barrel you want to buy the "Sluggers" or Foster style rifled slugs. Putting sabots through it as was mentioned is just wasting your money. The concept behind the sabot design is that the plastic section gets spun by the rifling in the barrel of a rifled slug barrel and then when it travels out of the muzzle the plastic falls off and the bullet continues with the rifled trajection. Shooting them out of a smooth bore would not generated the spin and they would basically "knuckleball" or tumble. The concept behind the Foster style is that they have a rifled design to the slug to create some spin and minimize the tumbling of the slug based on the aerodynamics of the slug.

I hope this helps answer your question.


----------

